# Show Us Your Flake Pop Pics



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

As the title says, show us your 'flake pop' pics people :thumb:

Got a few :lol:

My sepang blue Audi S4 -


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## mozza_84.. (Oct 5, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

A few ones 
Velvet Blue


Scuba Blue


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Sepang Blue


Detailing Audi TT S MK2 by Fabrizio, su Flickr


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm jealous of all these as I'm consistently disappointed in mine but loving this....



Dal3D said:


>


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Few of my Daytona grey a1 and refurbed teal wheels









Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

a couple of my ST 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

and a mates alpha a did for him 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## reks (May 17, 2016)




----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

DSC_0768 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Buzz Blue vxR


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

After a set with S20 black, no wax.



Gonz.


----------



## Gizmo1973 (Jul 24, 2016)

My daughters Citroen C1. 
Black with flakes.. 
After polish, but before wax..























































Done with Poorboys SSR 2 and 1.
The LSP is going to be poorboys EX-P
And caranuba wax..

Regards Gizmo1973


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Ultimate glaze with a coat of meguiars mirror on top


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Flake pop on my magnetic grey alloys 










Protected with bouncers looking sweet.


----------



## simon_punto (Jul 17, 2007)

Fiat exploit yellow (paintwork is 21 years old)


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I do like the old exploit yellow


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedydannyboy (Jun 1, 2016)

After a wash and clay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chem Guys V38 no LSP


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Bigal15482 (Mar 7, 2016)

Nitrous Blue Focus RS after a detail.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

50/50 shade & sunlight 



From the wife's old MINI JCW
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314633


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

This was after using wax planets master prep and AutoGlanz Synth Seal

picture share


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Skoda Octavia

picture share

BMW X6 in rare Ruby Black

screen shot on pc

image hosting services


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The wife's White Silver/Black F55 MINI Cooper S 5 Door :thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Landrover Freelander 2


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

2nd work van

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SEAT metallic mystery blue flake pop :thumb:


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Alfa Madrepearla White on 4c


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Metallic Artic White/Black Renault Captur GT Line


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

As much as I love this phone I can never get the flake to pop enough on it lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

Difficult trying to get it with the phone but the out of focus one shows the colours in it. Bmw carbon black























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ford Magnetic


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Audi Panther Black










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanP (Apr 10, 2007)

Nissan WV2 Gunmetal Grey


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I've yet to get any of the RS so a few of the old ST will have to suffice. I do miss this beaSTie!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SWMBO's Captur :thumb:


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

F31 facelift 320D estoril blue:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Alabaster silver on the old type r









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

